# macaroni and cheese



## tommerr

Somewhere I saw a post about smoking macaroni and cheese.


----------



## TulsaJeff

I am not sure which post/thread you saw.. here's a quick search that I did that brings up quite a few threads on smoked macaroni and cheese. Should get you started in the right direction.

Enjoy!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=smoked+macaroni+and+cheese


----------



## les3176

Here's one i did not too long ago! It was great! Love smoked mac&cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-cheese-qview-heavy-now-with-mac-heese-recipe


----------



## meateater

les3176 said:


> Here's one i did not too long ago! It was great! Love smoked mac&cheese.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-cheese-qview-heavy-now-with-mac-heese-recipe


I like the choice of cheeses you picked, awesome looking M&C.


----------



## fpnmf

_  I am hopelessly addicted to Stouffers mac and cheese._

_Tried many times but just can't seem to find the right combo  _

_I usually add some bacon and other stuff._

_Put one of the big trays in my last smoke with pecan wood._

_Awesome. _

_._

_Good luck and have fun!!_

_   Craig_


----------



## SmokinAl

Try the recipe on the back of a box of Velveta cheese. It's old school mac-n-cheese. Put it on the smoker & it's hard to beat.


----------



## hoity toit

I just made that recipe up, added some sour cream n milk, stirred in some fried bacon crumbles, layered it with sharp grated cheddar, added hot rotel tomatos (4 cans drained) then put it in the smoker a 225 with Hickory. We will see how this comes out. Ought to be good. Pics to follow.......


----------



## ybfm

Hoity Toit said:


> I just made that recipe up, added some sour cream n milk, stirred in some fried bacon crumbles, layered it with sharp grated cheddar, added hot rotel tomatos (4 cans drained) then put it in the smoker a 225 with Hickory. We will see how this comes out. Ought to be good. *Pics to follow.......*


----------



## hoity toit

dang no pics,,,,they ate it all


----------



## wkyrider

this is probably a very rookie question, but do you cook the pasta before or does it cook while in the smoker?


----------



## kathrynn

WKYRIDER said:


> this is probably a very rookie question, but do you cook the pasta before or does it cook while in the smoker?


yes....you will have to otherwise they will not cook. Smoked Mac and cheese is great!


----------



## daveomak

WKYRIDER said:


> this is probably a very rookie question, but do you cook the pasta before or does it cook while in the smoker?


There is a "no boil" mac n cheese recipe on the forum somewhere.....  everyone says it is good.....   Dave

Found it....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


----------



## solaryellow

WKYRIDER said:


> this is probably a very rookie question, but do you cook the pasta before or does it cook while in the smoker?



You can do it either way. I do it on the smoker. This should get you started. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


----------



## kathrynn

DaveOmak said:


> There is a "no boil" mac n cheese recipe on the forum somewhere.....  everyone says it is good.....   Dave
> 
> Found it....
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese


Dave! I just read that thread! Love the one with all the added goodies too. Yummy....thanks for re-posting that one.


----------



## smokeusum

Nice!! Just added to my list of what to smoke next!!!


----------



## seldom23

Macaroni and Cheese is my favorite food on this earth, always has been.
But,
I'm looking for your favorite Mac N Cheese recipes to make at home, to see if I can find one that I actually enjoy more than the the generic ole Boxed Mac.


----------



## seldom23

Seldom23 said:


> Macaroni and Cheese is my favorite food on this earth, always has been.
> But,
> I'm looking for your favorite Mac N Cheese recipes to make at home, to see if I can find one that I actually enjoy more than the the generic ole Boxed Mac.


That's what i think about the topic, What you think? Do give your ideas and suggestions,


----------



## smokeusum

I used this one and it's AWESOME
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese

A couple of items, though. USE BUTTER, not margarine.

THE MOST IMPORTANT INGREDIENT IS CHEESE--do not use bargain/store/cheap brands!!!


----------

